# Going crazy segmenting!



## djwood1 (Jul 23, 2009)

22kt/Rhodium Broadwell out of amboyna burl w/pewter segment.  

Comments welcome.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, very nice!! Look out Steve!:biggrin:


----------



## louisbry (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful pen and a fine choice of materials.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 23, 2009)

Steve or Keith? Great work David! Some nice stuff. How thick is your pewter?


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 23, 2009)

Or Keith!!:biggrin:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 23, 2009)

Dang, that's nice.


----------



## djwood1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hans, It's medium or .010


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 23, 2009)

Great looking pen.. nice simple design...


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW! I wish I knew how. That looks great.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice work and a nice design  

How was the pewter to turn?


----------



## thewishman (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty pen!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow that is sweet!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking great:biggrin:


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 23, 2009)

I like how the curves of the pewter complement the contemporary design of the Sceptre kit...excellent design and execution my friend!


----------



## djwood1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.  

Keith, the pewter was easy to turn, but hard to sand out.  It wanted to smear gray really bad over the blank if sanding with slow movement and any pressure. Had to use lite pressure and make quick, short passes to get it to stop discoloring.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking good David ! Bring that to the meeting . I'd like to see it .


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome pen, way to go David!


----------



## mickr (Jul 24, 2009)

I usually hate that pen, but gosh darn, by golly your work makes it look darned attractive...


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome pen.  It's ok to be crazy, at least thats what the voices in my head keep telling me..


----------

